# What Is It?



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2021)

Not sure where to post this so feel free to move it Moderators

Do you know what it is?







We have  gold fish ponds in our back yard and a course frogs
Granddaughter has been trying to catch one so she could eat it. So I went to a local seafood market and bought some as pop pop should.
Can you believe $14.00 a pound could of bought some nice steak for that price. Anyway on with the cooking.

I live in Maryland on the Eastern Shore we use Old bay on or in everything.
Breading mix.





All breaded and ready to fry.





Just plain old veggie oil.





Frying up.





Getting close to done.





Tasted pretty good.





Granddaughters taking their first taste.





Must have been pretty good.






In my younger days we caught our own. Use to catch 25 - 30 a night spot light and blind them then grab them.
Use to work in a team one lighted them the other grab them.

I know this is not smoking or grilling but thought you might enjoy it
Thanks for looking.

Warren


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 13, 2021)

I have caught and eat a few hundred. They are a delicacy.  Yours were some jumbo sized frogs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for the like whistlepig it is appreciated.

Yup they were nice size.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks good Halfsmoked.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 13, 2021)

I've never eaten frog legs, but I sure would have tried one of those,
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks great. I would like to try some.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks great. I spent 4 years on the Eastern shore of VA  around the Wachapreague area. Unique place that’s for sure


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2021)

Look real good. Frogs Legs are on my last supper menu...JJ


----------



## DIYerDave (Jun 13, 2021)

I had wild caught frog legs many years ago. I liked them. Tasted like chicken.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2021)

I love frog legs. I’ve loved them for year since as a kid a buddies dad would gig a bunch. At my old place the pond was loaded with bullfrogs. Man those ones you bought are HUGE!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 13, 2021)

As a guy who works part time and just got done working at a tropical fish store, am I allowed to say that looks incredible. Unfortunately, back to,the full time job tomorrow.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 13, 2021)

You are a very good pop pop. 
Great job on the cook.
Thankfully the critters appreciated it too.

Love frog legs.


DIYerDave said:


> I had wild caught frog legs many years ago. I liked them. Tasted like chicken.


Wild frog legs around here aren't worth the effort.  Need those southern extra bull legs.
Texture is chicken, but a slight fishy gamy flavor to me.  Still great.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Look real good. Frogs Legs are on my last supper menu...JJ


I wouldn't go that far unless you are planning an extravagant buffet of mixed meats.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I wouldn't go that far unless you are planning an extravagant buffet of mixed meats.



Uh...Yeah! Frogs Legs, Escargo and Fried Calamari Appetizers. Main Course Tournedos Rossini...JJ☺

The dish comprises a beef tournedos (filet mignon), pan-fried in butter, served on a crouton, and topped with a hot slice of fresh whole foie gras briefly pan-fried at the last minute. The dish is garnished with slices of black truffle and finished with a Madeira demi-glace sauce.















						Tournedos Rossini - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow Warren those are huge! 
I haven't had them in years but after seeing yours I might need to find some and fry them up.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 14, 2021)

Warren, it's been awhile since I've eaten them, but I love them. They're hard to find commercially around me, though.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all the likes and comments. Md. now has a limit on how many you can catch (12) didn't use to be that way.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks Great Warren!!
I love Frog Legs!
We used to shoot them, when I was a little fellow.
My Dad & My Brother used 22 Rifles, but I was only between age 6 & 10 in those years, so I had to use My BB gun. That was fine, but I had to call in help, when the Snakes showed up.
I get a couple legs now & then, when Bear Jr gets tired of the big ones keeping him awake, from outside his bedroom window in his Pond.
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

I love frog legs & those look fantastic!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks Al and for the like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated/

As said we use spot light them and grab them yup making sure it wasn't a snake.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2021)

I haven't had frog legs in decades. My dad's family had a small farm in Appalachia and we used to go frog giggin' in the ponds at night. Fun times, good eatin'!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2021)

My in-laws use to eat frogs legs. BIL would go out with his pellet gun and come home with a 5 gallon bucket full of them. They loved them - me I wouldn't touch them. I hate frogs. Yours look good Warren. Nice Job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 14, 2021)

They look good Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks all for the additional likes and comments. They are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 16, 2021)

Shoot it might not be grilling/smoking but we can start a special thread for some good looking legs like that!  And the g'daughters  look like they enjoyed them. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jim it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 19, 2021)

Very nice Warren! We usually make a trip or two every year. Season is open year round here except for the months of may and june which is during the breeding season. We have two species; bull frogs and pig frogs...I like the pig frogs because they are smaller and the meat is more tender...they fry up perfectly! There is no quantity limit, only a size limit. Best we ever did one night was 587 frogs out of two boats. Great thing about frogs is they are super easy to clean!

Gonna have to pull some out to fry soon...they are also great if you smoke them first, then fry 'em....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks indaswamp , Johnny Ray and Denny for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2021)

I saw a few minutes of a nature program yesterday,
A bull frog moved towards the shore and captured and ate a finch (bird).  That was a huge frog.
How big are your croakers?


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 22, 2021)

I want to try some now. Can you show a pic of one of them giant frogs alive?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jabiru it is appreciated.

Sorry but I bought these from a seafood market  so no photos of the whole frog.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I saw a few minutes of a nature program yesterday,
> A bull frog moved towards the shore and captured and ate a finch (bird).  That was a huge frog.
> How big are your croakers?



They are known to eat baby ducks.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Jun 24, 2021)

Those are some nice looking legs. I have made a few frogging escapades. AND learned to watch out for red eyes with the spotlight, and secondly to gage the distance between those eyes.  Any greater than about 3 or 4 inches, I am outta the ditch! 'Course we never minded a few gator tails in with the frog legs. Till you misjudge the eyeball distance. LOL 

I heard someone the other day say about a limit, On Frogs!?? You can take I think 12 per person and have either three or two days in the bag. 

To me they taste like gator.

Looks delicious though.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2021)

Beautiful legs....   
I've gigged them, cleaned and cooked 'em..  My-T-Fine food...


----------



## forktender (Jun 24, 2021)

I love'um as well, don't any of y'all save the backs as well? If not, you're miss'in out on a bunch of meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for the likes Dave and Foamy they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 24, 2021)

forktender said:


> I love'um as well, don't any of y'all save the backs as well? If not, you're miss'in out on a bunch of meat.



Yup we did they were as said tasty too.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I heard someone the other day say about a limit, On Frogs!?? You can take I think 12 per person and have either three or two days in the bag.


I think maybe some WMA' s have put a restriction on bag limits, kinda like the nutria, but I just checked the LDWF 2021 frog regualtions and there is still no possession  limit.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the likes forktender and Fueling Around they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2021)

Hahahaha, I'm not sure why it was moved to the " Non-fish Seafood "   forum.


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 24, 2021)

How did I miss this HF!  ...  I hope all is well in your family


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> How did I miss this HF!  ...  I hope all is well in your family



You were out walking the dog or doing honey do's

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the likes Smoking Hot, JLinza and Peachey I appreciate them.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the like kilo charlie I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

They look really good Warren! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks Ryan

Warren


----------

